# What's your brand of strings ?



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi guys,

I'm new to this board, I've been a member of TGP for a while and think it's awesome we have one north of the 48th ! 

Anyway I was playing with Thomastik Power Brights for a long time, great, but $$$. I have been playing with DR pure blues pretty cool and not too expensive. I've ordered a box of SOB, but like so many other stories I've been waiting for some time and still no strings. I've heard of Pyramid, but then again they're as expensive as the Infeld, anyone else has any other "Boutique" type strings they're using, not GHS, Ernie something out of the ordinary.

Thanks.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

D'Addario, and before the depths of discussion get too deep, consider this: http://www.mapeswire.com/specialtywire.html Not all strings are created equal, even when the wire supplier is the same, but the various brands are more alike than not. Modern strings are of extremely high quality.

D'Addario makes just about everything I need in good quality, tone, price, longevity, reliability, and customer support. There is also a well stocked local supplier and L&M an hour away.

I've tried literally dozens of string brands and not found anything better, on average, than my usual, once I consider the factors I mentioned.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Elixir Nanoweb 10-46's. Anyone who thinks their strings are "boutique" needs to get their head checked. Just sayin'....


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Personally, I haven't found any advantage to paying more for boutique strings. After many, and I mean many, years of trying different strings, I keep going back to D'Addario for pretty much all my instruments.


----------



## Francis Fargon (May 31, 2009)

Ahh man! you got to be joking...boutique strings!Wtf gonna be next..Boutique
guitar picks!
I really like the GHS,the biggest gauge possible,but there none around here at the local store,so a set of earnie ball "Slinky" regular 10-46 is what i stroke
most of the time.

Frank


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I like pure nickel strings, I was using DR Blues for awhile, last time I was at the local music shoppe they had 3 sets of Snake Oils on the shelf so I grabbed them - I used to order Snake Oils out of the US, but I'm usually not ahead of the game enough to have them on hand when I need them.
I've also used the Hendrix nickel sets - both the pure nickel and the nickel wrapped ones, I like them too.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

I used D'Addario on all my guitars for over 10 years...lately I have been trying out new strings each time I change (same gauge though)...So far,the only strings that I like as much as D'Addario, are the Ernie Ball Slinky's...

~Andrew


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

I used to use slinkies but switched to D'Addario's a year or so ago. I put a set of heavy bottom/light top on Sat. but my tone sucked at the last practice( it was muddy) so I think I'll take them off.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Francis Fargon said:


> Ahh man! you got to be joking...boutique strings!Wtf gonna be next..Boutique
> guitar picks!


Yep!

http://redbeartrading.com/cart/ ($10-$20 US, each)

http://www.v-picks.com/picks ($4-$30 US, each)

http://www.bluechippick.net/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=3&Itemid=90 
($35 US, each)

**** that!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...any brand of coated strings wherein ALL SIX STRINGS are coated. this includes the elixir "anti-rust" brand, cleartone and perhaps a couple of others. 

by the way, i challenge anyone to find a salesperson who has a clue about coated strings.

the first thing they will tell you, about any brand, is that all six strings are coated.

bzzzzzzz!!!

wrong answer, bozo!

kqoct

for the record, i actually prefer uncoated strings, but its just not feasible with something like fifteen guitars in the herd.

coated strings last so long that i have to note on the calendar the date i change them, to have at least _some_ idea of how old they are.

-dh


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I was stuck on slinky's for the longest time - but also like the GHS boomers


trying out DR extra life coated strings (blue color of course) and like them a lot - but the coating chips off fairly fast........doesn't seem to change the tone at all though

I have a set of DR pure Blue's yet to be installed......I'll wait till the extra life ones die


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Webstrings Lights. Identical to D'Addarios:

http://www.webstrings.com/electric_guitar_strings.html


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

DR colour coated strings (usually black). I love them for tone and endurance.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Me, any high nickel string. Using Bullits right now, 11-49, that's a bit light on the bass side though. Would love to find some GHS Nickel Rockers to try, no one seems to carry them. They have an SRV set 11-58.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

ted Nugent gave me a matched set he made up of Ernie Ball Super Slinkys in 1970. I think it was .009-.042. About a half-dozen years later, I bought some D'Addario XL110s and haven't really changed in the intervening period, except for when I see some brand sitting in the bargain bin. I like the Balls, and I used to like Fenders, but I found over time that D'Addarios sound the way other strings do after a week of use....except they stay that way for a couple of months, while other strings just get worse and worse after that initial 2 week honeymoon. From time to time, when I'm there, and when they have complete stock, I buy my strings at Pongetti's in Hamilton. They have these tubular bins with unrolled strings in bulk. You grab 6 and pay the flat price for a "set".


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

Ahh man! you got to be joking...boutique strings!Wtf gonna be next..Boutique
guitar picks!

Yes If you ever try a pick from Dugain or Cossette you'll feel and hear the difference. IMO everything pretty much makes a difference in the tone strings, picks, cables. I was in a store the other day a/bing a power cable for an amp and you know what to my surprise it made a difference ! I didn't buy it (200$ !!!), It would of been cool for a tone freak in the studio, but it did beef up the tone of the RSA 31 I was plugged into. I know it did make a difference for my Kingsley as well.

Just my opinion, you can't go nuts, but then again... why not ! WE all suffer from GAS don't we  (if you have the $$$)


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I like Savarez Corum Alliance High Tension for nylon strings. I find strings make more of a difference on it than they do on my electric.

On my tele I'll use D'addarios or anything that's pure nickel depending on what mood I'm in. My 7-string has Ernie Balls because that's what the store stocks for 7-string sets.


----------



## Francis Fargon (May 31, 2009)

For me the Elexir nano and all the web coated stuff,was not a options..and still not.Because what i really enjoy in acoustic, is slide guitar and those coated strings seems to really cut on the slide resonnance..or something like that.Metal slide and pyrex.So any bronze phosphore would do the trick for me,whatever brand is in special at the store and bigest gauge available.

What strings work for you guys the best for slide guitar?

I like to take old blues songs and make them my own.

Frank :smile:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Francis Fargon said:


> For me the Elexir nano and all the web coated stuff,was not a options..and still not.Because what i really enjoy in acoustic, is slide guitar and those coated strings seems to really cut on the slide resonnance..or something like that.Metal slide and pyrex.So any bronze phosphore would do the trick for me,or whatever brand is in special at the store and bigest gauge available.
> 
> What strings work for you guys the best for slide guitar?
> 
> ...


On electric, either my regular strings, or flatwounds. On acoustic, either my regular strings or FlatTops. All D'Addario.


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

Samsquantch said:


> Anyone who thinks their strings are "boutique" needs to get their head checked. Just sayin'....


+1

I've been using d'Addarios since forever. Cheap and reliable for me.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

XL's sdsre


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Francis Fargon said:


> Ahh man! you got to be joking...boutique strings!Wtf gonna be next..Boutique
> guitar picks!


Actually, there are many manufacturers of boutique guitar picks. Dugain, V-Picks, Red Bear, to name just a few.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I used D'Addario strings for a short while but I really don't like them. I used Snake Oil Vintage strings for a couple of years until I had enough of the delays, lack of communications and generally mediocre buying experience. I thought they were fantastic strings but I simply didn't want to deal with Dean Farley anymore. I switched to Gibson strings and haven't looked back. I think they're just as good and I can get them easily.

I use these on my ES-335:










I use these on my Les Paul Standard:


----------



## Francis Fargon (May 31, 2009)

pattste said:


> Actually, there are many manufacturers of boutique guitar picks. Dugain, V-Picks, Red Bear, to name just a few.


Yeah,but to me picks are just somthing i could buy at the "pallet".I just keep
on losing them over and over,i got a few in my pocket,a few in the car,some in my room,etc.So paying 35$ for one...mean that ill have to keept it around my neck on a little string or chain,and that WAY to *****.Mabye if it was 
gave to me by fu**in Jimi hendrix...even then.I wonder how many guys here uses "Boutique guitar picks"?And i wonder also how many got a pick on a little chain or string around the neck?Loll

Frank


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

I get what you're saying Frank about picks being expensive or strings. But in my experience they do make a good difference in the tone. I know the price is much more than a 1$ for a dozen, but then again it goes with all the rest. As for having it around my neck, not really my style LOL

www.myspace.com/jsebastien1971


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

I've been using Vinci strings for quite awhile now. A local shop has them at $5 a pop and they come with an extra high e string. I have really acidic sweat and go through a pack of string every second week, so whatever's cheap works for me. I'm thinking of trying elixirs though, maybe the coating will fend off my acidic sweat long enough to make it a worthwhile investment.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I like Elixir Nanowebs


----------



## Francis Fargon (May 31, 2009)

Jay Christopher said:


> I get what you're saying Frank about picks being expensive or strings. But in my experience they do make a good difference in the tone. I know the price is much more than a 1$ for a dozen, but then again it goes with all the rest. As for having it around my neck, not really my style LOL
> 
> www.myspace.com/jsebastien1971


Ive tried alot of guitar picks tru my life,none were "boutique",i do feelt that they were changing the "attack",but to go as far,as tell that they were changing my tone....No way.But i get you also.

Frank


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Archer said:


> I like Elixir Nanowebs


Me too, I actually sent my Dad some last year he's a long time D'Addario user and he was won over! He doesn't play so much anymore and it's sometimes a long long time between plays and he was amazed that the elixirs still were so great!


----------



## rev156 (Mar 2, 2008)

D'addario


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

noobcake said:


> I've been using Vinci strings for quite awhile now. A local shop has them at $5 a pop and they come with an extra high e string. I have really acidic sweat and go through a pack of string every second week, so whatever's cheap works for me. I'm thinking of trying elixirs though, maybe the coating will fend off my acidic sweat long enough to make it a worthwhile investment.


Dude, you need to change your diet. Alkalize!! If only to make your strings (and you) last longer. :smile:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Big_Daddy said:


> Dude, you need to change your diet. Alkalize!! If only to make your strings (and you) last longer. :smile:


Diet may not be to blame alot of peopel have this problem. This may help. Chemicals really bother my skin and this stuff is a miracle!


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Diet may not be to blame alot of peopel have this problem. This may help. Chemicals really bother my skin and this stuff is a miracle!


Rant On:

Not trying to be combative, but pH level is _entirely_ a diet-related issue (I'm a Chartered Herbalist) and cannot be resolved by using skin creams or any external substances. It may treat the symptoms but won't change your internal terrain. An acidic pH is a breeding ground for bacteria, fungus, candida and parasites (and ultimately, cancer.) I know this from my own battle with cancer 10 years ago (which I won, btw.) Sorry, but I am very passionate about this.

Rant Off.

We were talking about strings, weren't we? :smile:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Francis Fargon said:


> Yeah,but to me picks are just somthing i could buy at the "pallet".I just keep
> on losing them over and over,i got a few in my pocket,a few in the car,some in my room,etc.So paying 35$ for one...mean that ill have to keept it around my neck on a little string or chain,_*and that WAY to *****.*_Mabye if it was
> gave to me by fu**in Jimi hendrix...even then.I wonder how many guys here uses "Boutique guitar picks"?And i wonder also how many got a pick on a little chain or string around the neck?Loll
> 
> Frank


...wearing a pick around your neck makes you look gay? go for it, dude. it'll really piss off the "manly" types.

kkjuw

-dh


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Big_Daddy said:


> Rant On:
> 
> Not trying to be combative, but pH level is _entirely_ a diet-related issue (I'm a Chartered Herbalist) and cannot be resolved by using skin creams or any external substances. It may treat the symptoms but won't change your internal terrain. An acidic pH is a breeding ground for bacteria, fungus, candida and parasites (and ultimately, cancer.) I know this from my own battle with cancer 10 years ago (which I won, btw.) Sorry, but I am very passionate about this.
> 
> ...


Ok yeah but it wasn't about "treating" the issue it's like a latex glove for folk who are allergic. It's merely a barrier NOT a treatment.


----------



## Francis Fargon (May 31, 2009)

david henman said:


> ...wearing a pick around your neck makes you look gay? go for it, dude. it'll really piss off the "manly" types.
> 
> kkjuw
> 
> -dh


Loll..I got other attribute to pissed off the "manly" kind! thats my BIG....
sense of humour.

Frank:smile:


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Ok yeah but it wasn't about "treating" the issue it's like a latex glove for folk who are allergic. It's merely a barrier NOT a treatment.


Sorry, Starbuck, I didn't mean to come on so strong. 

BTW, I use D'Addario's.


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

I always used d'Addarios and with all the hype decided to give the the pure nickel wrap ones a try and was amazed at how much bottom end I lost. Became more of a dull thud than a big booming bright bottom. They were the Ernie Ball Pure Nickel wrap. I haven't tried the DR Pure Blues yet but have been so turned off by the loss of clarity and boominess of the pure nickel wrap strings I went back to d'Addarios.


----------



## Matsal535 (Apr 26, 2009)

Like a lot of people, I've tried almost everything out there And I keep coming back to D'addario XL's


----------



## montreal (Mar 25, 2008)

Ever wondered how many string manufacturers are out there?
http://www.mapeswire.com/specialtywire.html


----------



## tallhouserecordingco (Jul 29, 2009)

Elixirs for acoustic


----------



## tallhouserecordingco (Jul 29, 2009)

D'addario 11s for electric


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Another Elixir user here!


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I get my John Pearse strings from these guys-free shipping to Canada

http://www.shorelinemusic.com/accessories/strings.shtml


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

hmmm - I've never tried D'addario strings...but they seem to be the most popular here..I currently have a love affair going with DR strings - those "long life" colored ones - but might give some D'addario's a try


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

dean markley - blue steels

cryogenically frozen...they never break...last for years...

to get in on the boutique pick argument...i've got a set of picks that'll rival any out there...they are one of a kind...totally unique...i've never broken them...but i've come awfully close at times...they are irreplaceable...but impossible to lose...i use my thumb and fingers...!!!...

occasionally i'll use any old hard pick i can find...from commercially available dunlop tortex picks...to buttons...to coins...and even the plastic closer that comes with bags of milk that you buy at the grocery store...


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Everly phosphor bronze for my acoustics,i like the way they play.As far as i know not many people seem to play them except for Tom Petty kkjuw
For my electric a really old set of Dean Markley blue steels.
When theres no more everly(i order them online) laying around i'll buy some martin sets for the time being,mostly because they're the only good option here.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

rollingdam said:


> I get my John Pearse strings from these guys-free shipping to Canada
> 
> http://www.shorelinemusic.com/accessories/strings.shtml


sweet!They sell cleartone and the shipping is free!I have a set of the strings i mentioned before on my acoustics and theyre just starting to die(had them on since november),i wonder how long the cleartones will last?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

D'Addario EXL10's on all my electrics. They're very consistent in both feel, construction and sound from pack to pack. I think I've been using these for almost 10 years now. I wish they still came with a sticker. 

On the acoustic I've got Ernie Ball PBs on there now for no other reason than I liked the package when I was at the store. Prior to that it was Elixir NanoWebs and those were truly god awful strings. Felt icky under finger. And I actually like my acoustic a little less than brand-new-bright so they kind of never got to the point where I thought they sounded right on my jumbo. I'm still looking for an acoustic brand.

As for picks, I went on a real bender last year with the odd picks. Bone, rock, metal -- tried a bunch from different manufacturers. I really like the bronze Dugain pick I got from http://www.guitarjunky.ca/ -- or was it brass? I bought one of each and sold one on, but now I can't remember which one! It's great on electrics when you want a really sharp attack. And I've got a couple of Jesse Brossard picks -- they're some dark, very hard wood. Sharp. Deadly sharp. Work well on acoustic for detailed picking. I wish they were a bit smaller. They came with a nice keychain holder though.  And I tried the V-Picks but couldn't bond with them -- plus, when I dropped them they were a right PiA to find!

Anyhow, the end result of all that pick exploration was that the boutique stuff is cool for when you need something a little non-standard. But for day to day playing I still use Dunlop Tortex 0.75 mm (the yellow ones) or Dunlop Delrin 1.14 mm (the red-pink ones) 99.999% of the time -- they work well for me, feel right. Familiarity, habits and all that. I think I'll pick up some Dunlop Ultex's though -- sounds like they combine the bright rasp of the Tortex with the sharp edge of the Delrin and that could be the perfect pick for me.


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

Check out webstrings.com - been using them for years now, works for me!


----------



## foghorn99 (Apr 28, 2008)

*D'Addario XL115 - 11 to 49*

Got these on both my PRS McCarty and Westone hollow-body MIJ
D'Addario XL115 - 11 to 49

They're built to high standards/consistency
They absolutely SING on guitars that sustain lots!!

-Kent


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

For electric, as long as they're nickle and round wound, for electric I'm not too picky.

I mostly use GHS Boomers, but also use D'Addarios and sometimes Super Bullets on my Mustang.

For classical I use Augustines The red ones really bring out the bass in my guitar, and I love the the way they do that.

For bass--anything that's not a generic brand that's short scale--I've mostly used GHS & D'Addario--I have steel D'Addario ones on my bass now & I'm liking the tone.

For my 12 string I love Adamas Phosphor Bronze, but they're tough to find, so I have some on order right now.

So brands-
GHS
D'Addario
Fender Super Bullets
Adamas
Augustine

And I also have some singles right now for backups that are Dean Markley & Dunlop.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Diet may not be to blame alot of peopel have this problem. This may help. Chemicals really bother my skin and this stuff is a miracle!


Barrier creams are indeed like a glove. I use a different brand, but I do when I oil paint, though not often at the moment, still not set up again :/ bummer arghh always the student I will be. I can 'see' how these work too. If I don't cream I don't manage to wash off the oil paints (can see them in my skin) and when I do use the cream the paints wash off and leave me nice and pink scrubbed.

Oi and I forgot the topic @[email protected] I think it was "what strings?" and my son has the Elixir and I have http://www.deanmarkley.com/ and yea "/ both are fine I think.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

D'addario's EXL110 (.010-.046) for all my electric guitars, except my Jazzmaster that has EXL116 (.011-.052). This thing needs heavier strings! I also use Martin SP+ light for my Larrivée.


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

Dean Markley 10's


----------



## antipole (Jun 14, 2009)

Currently I play with GHS Boomers. I have a weak hand so I love their soft feel comparing to other brands of the same gauge.


----------



## niangelo (Aug 12, 2009)

Nothing seems to pop like my GHS Burnished nickel. Too bad they die so quick!


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

antipole said:


> Currently I play with GHS Boomers. I have a weak hand so I love their soft feel comparing to other brands of the same gauge.


You should check out some Elixirs they are the softest I've come across. Waaaay softer than Boomers.


----------



## Eager Beaver (May 31, 2009)

I use DR's a lot. switch between those and D'addario's.


----------



## Joebob (Aug 4, 2009)

Thomastik, but $$$ otherwise,

Ernie ball regular Slinky !!!


----------

